# 2014-2015 pics



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Trying to upload some pics.

Red is one Caleb and I snared about the second week of January. This (we believe) was same male he missed last year in "Double Determination". Caleb was kind of bummed to get it in a snare. This guy was 14.5 LBS.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Tried to upload some others, but I get "file size too big". This pic was 4.something MB, whereas others at 5.something MB. The pics over 5 don't upload for me. Anyway.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., always love to see those young ones grinning, the fox was finally outfoxed.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Budding genius here... I was able to upload the critters we trapped in IA if I cropped it. That shrunk the file size. Whatever... This computer stuff is above my pay grade. I am kind of proud I got the pics up though.... One of the Coyotes in was shot out of a triple call, the others were trapped. The Badger is getting tanned. Lots of fun. Do have videos of the trapping... if I ever figure that download/post I'll try to get up some of the trapping videos.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I hear you as I'm at the same level with the computer stuff, great pic's., thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for posting them !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NattyB,

outside of Predator Talk open the picture, at the top click on "open" and select Microsoft Office, at the top right click on "edit", on the right side click "Resize", In the resize window select "predefined width x height", in the drop down box select either "Web - large or Web - small, save the new picture with a new name to keep the original picture intact. Add the new picture to your blog or topic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> NattyB,
> 
> outside of Predator Talk open the picture, at the top click on "open" and select Microsoft Office, at the top right click on "edit", on the right side click "Resize", In the resize window select "predefined width x height", in the drop down box select either "Web - large or Web - small, save the new picture with a new name to keep the original picture intact. Add the new picture to your blog or topic.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 I think I'll be stopping in for lessons.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks 220. I did see those boxes you mentioned. I will spend some time figuring it out. I'm better at setting reloading dies.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

if you have problems NattyB, send me a PM and we can discuss................


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang good production. I'd save the badger, too.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats to you and your son, great pics..


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- Caleb really has the ears pinned back on that fox. You have a nice look'in bunch of fur. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------

